# Betta revelations and misconceptions



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought with the amount of all the sad betta threads in this forum that have been popular these past few days, we could use a happy light-hearted one!

So let's talk about our own personal betta revelations and misconceptions. What are some of your best betta revelations/discoveries that you have made either in the care of your fish, in products, behaviors, or anything else?

Also, what are some of your personal misonceptions about bettas that you have overcome? We've all heard myths and tackled them but there are still funny things that people mistake about bettas only to realise later how untrue their original beliefs were! 

One of my best revelations/discoveries was this online betta PDF book that told the story of a man who went to the extremes of learning about and taking care of his new betta friend, Fishy-wishy. The ideas he came up with were funny and inspired me to teach my betta, Fabio, to jump for his food. I really enjoyed doing so while he was alive.

Also, I love having discovered Prime thanks to OldFishLady here on the forums. Never again will I have to worry about how to condition the nasty, fish-killing, water from my upstate NY area. It helped me save Fabio's life!

My misconceptions have been many. I think one that keeps following me today is whenever I see VT posted here on the forums I keep thinking that it means the betta is from Vermont, even though I looked it up and now know it means veil-tail. Also, I used to think there was only one breed of betta and only discovered other breeds through my PetSmart, which is where I met Fabio who was a crowntail.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I never knew my conditioner before did not neutralize metals :O My new one does.

When I was younger I had a "Chinese Fighting Fish" :lol: later I found out it was not Chinese, or Japanese, but from Thailand as a Siamese Fighting Fish x)

I never knew of different kinds of bettas - via veil-tail, double tail, crowntail, etc, until a few years ago.

When I had my first betta I was told he was fine in a bowl. I cleaned his bowl every 3 days because if I had listened and left it for a week it would be smelly :/ I also found out Mister hated being in a cup while I cleaned, and he'd make the great escape :lol:

I was told females are colorless. I found out, yes, and no. Some are some are not


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. I never heard of females being colorless! That's a cool factoid with multiple truths.

Fabio preferred to live in a large plastic bowl. Thing that is be about 3 gallons because I had special water water kept in a gallon jug and it was not even enough to make it half-full. He seemed to like the horizontal space more than his 2.5 gallon tank that had more vertical space.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha Dally prefers a pathetic small space. He is more active, colorful, etc. He was in a 1 gallon bowl, now in a 1.7 gallon tank and he sulks. GRRRR  :lol: So, I found out a while back... bettas have personalities.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha. Yeah, it was strange to learn that fish has personalities. I learned that some did when I was little but for some reason I did not think this applied to all fish, just my juli cory catfish named Freckles. Haha.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: awww! haha. Another discovery: windows are okay for fish tanks, though they can be drafty and be too warm at times. The problem with windows... the blinds! :| I no longer have a 29 long... But, for 50.00, I have a 40 gallon =D and for free a 20 long =D And now on the hunt for females... to fill that 40! xD


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have learned so much thanks to people here and other information available. I've learned more about water chemistry and conditions, the importance of cycling and not over feeding. Learned about black water and IAL. I've also learned, the hard way sometimes, about diseases. 

Specifically about Bettas I didn't know their species was so diverse. Almost like people. I am amazed about fish having personalities. Likes and dislikes. I didn't know fish could be so relaxing and entertaining and as entertaining and as wonderful as my little guys are, who I adore by the way, fighters are so much more entertaining. I love it when he does a little dance for me when I come to the tank. I'm not so disalusioned into thinking it's because he loves me but because he loves it when I feed him but it's still lovely  

I've also learned how caring fish keepers are. I love how to you and I, fish are not "just a fish" and that the $1 tetra can mean as much as the $1000 puppy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nicely put ^^ It's true, it is not "just a fish" it's an animal therefore people need to take responsibility :3

Oh, I discovered many people think since China and Thailand are close, Koi/goldfish can be with bettas. really, Thailand is on the equator, and China is not.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Aw, Sheldon, that was beautiful. I see you live in Great Britain. How are bettas treated in pet stores in your area? When I was in England I saw a store called Pets at Home, which may or may not have been a chain. Didn't see one anywhere else. I was please to see the bettas they had were in proper tanks, divided, and some even had living companions! I do feel bad for one guy I saw because he was being bullied by neon tetras who kept nipping at his tail while he wasn't looking. Poor guy.

Anywho, what is black water? I never heard of that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Black water extract....not sure xD I use IALs that's all I know.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Oh, I discovered many people think since China and Thailand are close, Koi/goldfish can be with bettas. really, Thailand is on the equator, and China is not.


Actually, I would NOT recommend putting a goldfish with a betta unless you have a very large tank and filter. Goldfish tend to be very messy eaters and constant poopers, leading to high ammonia. Bettas tend to be better at eating food cleanly but will eat food faster than the goldfish. Putting in more food to make sure the goldfish has enough to eat can also be tricky because bettas are forever hungry and may do the same again.

Some people do it, though. I wouldn't attempt it myself.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sivan said:


> Aw, Sheldon, that was beautiful. I see you live in Great Britain. How are bettas treated in pet stores in your area? When I was in England I saw a store called Pets at Home, which may or may not have been a chain. Didn't see one anywhere else. I was please to see the bettas they had were in proper tanks, divided, and some even had living companions! I do feel bad for one guy I saw because he was being bullied by neon tetras who kept nipping at his tail while he wasn't looking. Poor guy.
> 
> Anywho, what is black water? I never heard of that.


Pets at home is a huge chain! It used to be petsmart which I believe you have there until they had some issues with quarantining the rabbits. Not going to tell you the full story, it's way too upsetting. Since their little issue they changed their name and started training their staff up much better in all areas of care. In my pets at home the fighters are kept in tanks, about 1 us gallon sized with a small cave in each. Their variety isn't great but I got my Kyon from there  It's the same in all of the fish places too  Black water is a type of water, I believe its just darker than clear water. Tetras and Bettas live in black water. I am about to start using IAL too. You can buy a black water extract in a bottle, never used it myself but my LFS is hoping to start stocking it. I'm in North wales on the border of England. Small country of large animal lovers and farming mostly but recently fish keeping has become much more popular. We don't have (or I've just never seen) the dreaded "betta bowl" or the "betta/lily vase". We have very strict laws on animal cruelty and rights.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sivan said:


> Actually, I would NOT recommend putting a goldfish with a betta unless you have a very large tank and filter. Goldfish tend to be very messy eaters and constant poopers, leading to high ammonia. Bettas tend to be better at eating food cleanly but will eat food faster than the goldfish. Putting in more food to make sure the goldfish has enough to eat can also be tricky because bettas are forever hungry and may do the same again.
> 
> Some people do it, though. I wouldn't attempt it myself.


 

except goldies are cold water and bettas are tropical :lol: and I agree, the betta would hog the food xD


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I am glad to hear that the animals are better taken care of. I have to say, I was impressed with everything I saw. I was also impressed with their animal variety. I never knew degus existed! Cute things. And yes, I've got a PetSmart right near me. My local one is okay but could be much better. I have considered applying to work their as a "fish expert" but I am afraid I would have to deal with crickets on occasion for other customers and I have a ridiculous insect phobia, which tends to get worse involving beetles and crickets.

Now that you mention it, I don't think I saw a betta bowl or any other deadly contraption. I noticed a trend over on this side of the pond that involves places the cruel tanks next to the betta fish so people will grab those first. I am glad I saw none of this in England.

I was up in the Northwest, in Preston. I don't know if you know where that is, but its about an hour's train ride from Manchester. I lived in the UK for six months but never had a chance (or money) to visit Wales. I hear its a very beautiful place; I would have loved to see Bath.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Prestons not far. Wales is beautiful, I love it here and would never leave. South wales is more industrial than the north. We have a lot more farming and untouched land. The beautiful parts of wales are often protected by the locals or the government. We have our own small government which has devolved from england. Traditionally, the Welsh have a playful hatred for English people. It's all good fun really but it makes our rugby games very interesting. 

They don't even sell bowls in pets at home. You can buy them though. A friend of mine kept a shibunkin who was about 5 inches long in a tiny 1ltr bowl, no filtration at all. I wanted to say something to her but she was selling me her dining table dirt cheap and I didn't want to upset her. Recently I seen a picture of the shibby in a new lit and filtered 5gal tank. Not ideal but definately better  I've always wanted a Degu! They've recently changed fish suppliers so they have loads more choice. Was especially pleased that they have a good variety of Corys


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought into the whole "they like small spaces" concept, as absurd as it sounds on reflection. Luckily, I didn't buy my boy Harlot until I'd read through dozens of topics in this forum and other websites, and had a whole notebook full of notes, tips, and tricks for taking care of a Betta before actually heading to Petco. Now I have four very healthy and happy boys. <3

I also never knew the girls were so tiny - or could in fact become aggressive! Although I don't own a sorority, I've heard some horror stories on this forum.

The most recent thing I learned was yesterday, actually. I never knew Betta could have common genetic mutations, which I found out by purchasing a big-eared "Dumbo" Delta yesterday, named Calvin.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually some females are a good size :3 my one matches my male's size.... 4 of them barely match the size, or don't at all, and another one is still growing xD And yeah - Zebra is docile, but she went senile and tore up Tina x.x HORRIBLE!  Savannah and Holly are both aggressive and must be treated like males x.x ugh. xD

Did you know? a betta who lives in a 1 gallon bowl vs a 10 gallon... (usually seen in females more than males) the one in the bigger tank will grow bigger.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, I just learned two new things! x)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD I found it out by sight! I had my females (4) in a 10, then a 20, then a 29. In the 29 2 doubled in size, and everyone colored up better without the lights in the tank being on. o.o natural light is soooo much better xD


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I never knew my conditioner before did not neutralize metals :O My new one does.
> 
> I was told females are colorless. I found out, yes, and no. Some are some are not


my female changes color. when if first got her she would be a brown with markings and then turn blue/purple when she saw me. she knew she was being fed.

now she's blue/purple all the time because she's used to her environment and happy.


----------



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

I found this site. That's my revelation. XD

And could I have the link to the PDF?


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Nemanzin said:


> I found this site. That's my revelation. XD
> 
> And could I have the link to the PDF?


I don't know where I got it from but its a downloadable PDF. If you google "How to train your betta" its the first link! It should download right onto your computer. Its got pictures and everything. I really liked it.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm really glad I researched before buying, because I first got interested when I thought, "Hey, it would be cool to have one of those fish that can live in a cup on my desk!" I'd been told by a chain store when I was a kiddy that they had to be in tiny cups because they died in bigger ones. Sigh. And they were literally kept in drinking cups in that shop.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I've seen the drinking cup thing....always upsetting. I am glad that I did research even if it was after I got Fabio. I had good instincts though and thoroughly examined our many attic stored tanks before determining which would be the best size-wise, which was the 2.5 gallon. Not a bad size and it was the largest we had that could fit in my dorm. I had a lot of the supplies and took everything. This site opened my eyes to diseases and things that can go wrong. I am glad to have found it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I learned about how different colors are rare, while some are only rare in particular areas. Here, it's yellow and green that are rare....and white. Blue and red and teal are most common


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange is really rare here. A red or blue VT would cost about $9, but an orange one would set you back a good $16.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

whoa! :O You get pale orange here. Oh! another rare one here: Dalmation. see one? dibs it. xD


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

My misconception? That I could keep a fish in a 1/2 gal jar on my desk without it dying ... ugh

And also, fish have personalities! Who knew? My Rosie is so silly. She pretends to be really tough and adventurous, but is really just curious is a cautious way. She likes jumping for her food, dancing, popping bubbles, biting my finger and looking at her reflection in the heater/side of her tank. Seriously, she'll just stare at herself ... so vain xD


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree, I was SHOCKED to see how beautiful bettas could be. I only ever saw red or blue veil tails but was sick of always getting blue ones. Once I did have a kind of purple-ish one with some very little white trimming the tail but we got him because he was the most unusual we had ever seen. We named him Snowberry. I had him as a kid though and I wasn't allowed to do anything but feed him so he never really felt like mine.

MadameDesu--a few of us were shocked over personalities too! Who would have guessed?


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sivan said:


> Anywho, what is black water? I never heard of that.


I dont know if this is what the other poster was saying but i use what iv called black water , the water turns a little black from the Black sand i use in some of my bettas tanks. Bettas (at least mine anway) love the darker water makes them feel more at easy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually (I just found out) black water extract is from catappa, or indian almond leaves...Also knowns as IALs. Breeders use it for fish, to help harden scales and condition the breeding water. It lowers PH, and makes it ideal for such fish like Bettas and Arowanas ^^ Some breeders/hobbiests use it with IALs.


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Funny Iv never heard anyone call there IAL water black befor, this i a cool peace of intell Ill have to as more of my home twon breeders what they call theres. I do love the Dark look The black sand give My boys, thou its to cool seeing my shadow Stalking the catfish in the tank, he likes to play sheep dog and lead them around.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD hahaha nice....

another realization for me... Hong Kong brand of heaters work better than the expensive ones here. :| My expensive one died. My hong kong one is making Red happy xD So, now I've ordered.... another heater. and a vouple filters. and black water extract. :3

betta fish are addicting. No, I did not just discover that.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Fishkeeping really is like a hobby. You get better at it and learn more as you go. 
The black water is an interesting concept that I've been hearing more about. 
I'd recommend that you just get IAL, Sena. The backwater extracts will probably be more expensive in the long run. Plus, the leaves probably have more benefits than the extract.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I looked into the extract but wasn't keen, expensive and not as good. I like the blackwater look, seen a few tanks with it and it's very natural looking. You can make your own blackwater extract type thing by boiling the IAL in water. Did see a recipe somewhere on the net.

EDIT: Am I allowed to post links to outside websites, found good website all about IAL that some people might find interesting


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1...not to encourage people to leave here and go there, but fishlore.com has an IAL recipe.  It does make a nice brown stew.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's not a forum or anything, literally just an info page. indianalmondleaves.com.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe OldFishLady once said that oak leaves do the same thing and that she takes them fresh from her yard and places them into her tanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

info pages are allowed, other forums are not  I wish we had oak leaves. Our oak trees die young D: and we have a hard time finding any.... birch is the norm.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oak and maple are 99% the same as IAL. I prefer IAL.

I've learned that nearly everything you read about bettas needs to be reviewed and analyzed before taking it as fact.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Agree with that mrvamp! Quick google searches don't really apply with bettas because of the amount of conflicting advice and care guides. When I first read about them, it was pretty much no heater or filter required a bowl is fine etc etc. glad I did more research than go off that one page!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm glad someone (Anhel I think?) gave me this forum, from yahooanswers!! >< GRRR yahooanswers makes me mad. There, you CANNOT have a betta in a 3 gallon, or a 4, no no a 5 is minimum and you MUST do this and MUST do that. Here, although people still have opinions and they do things differently, they don't block you for having a fish in a smaller tank (or bowl), or yell at you or shove inforomation down your throat 

So I agree too...


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, yahoo answers can be rough. People seem to think that there's only one way of doing things.
Some try to make you feel guilty for having ANY tank for ANY fish that's under 10 gallons. Well, jeepers, not all of us have enough room for that kind of thing!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: revelation: people have MEAN opinions.  except on here. most have nicely put opinions haha.

I learned my constipated Ghengis still wants me to feed him. no. not a chance.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was on YA! I always tried to advocate a 2.5 gallon minimum with a filter (although I encouraged people to get 5 gallons if they could, so they could cycle it) simply because most of them weren't willing to do the maintenance on a larger tank, and because I didn't know of a heater small enough for a tank less than that. So many people just listened to the "yes" people who said you can keep a betta in a cup with no heater and no water changes and feed it once a year. It was depressing to see so many people doing so many things wrong, yet refusing to believe that that was the cause of their woes. It's so nice to be hear, where people listen to your advice without shutting you down, and no one advocates terrible care.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

People are helpful here rather than judgemental. I've probably done a few things wrong, some things I've learnt from which I wish I hadn't had to but I am glad that I found this place. I think everyone is helping me more than anywhere else I've looked.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Revelation: that companies selling large amounts of supplies still place blatant misinformation on their packaging. I was reading the back of the Aqueon Betta Bowl package (tiny for one fish...sold for two) and it says "they are even found living in animal footprints." hm. Now that I'm in a store that sells these, I have to explain that, no, the betta don't really live in hoof prints...


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ugh I'm sick of coming across the "mud puddle" rumour. The worst mis information so far has to be that "bettas can't live in big tanks, over 2gal because they'll DIE!' hmm yes ok them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hoof prints?  that's a new one to me haha.

Yes, all bettas over 2 gallons die. Shiloh, my female bettas, Jekyll, Juniper all are dying >.> :lol:


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Us evil people keeping bettas in 5+ gal tanks, how dare we!


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Hahahahahaha @ VT/Vermont
When I first got on this forum, I was sooooo confused. I'm from Vermont xD
This forum has taught me so much about fish care. When I was in third grade my parents got me a betta and were like, "Meghan, he can live in a bowl and you have to clean it once a week but he won't die like your goldfish!" Don't even ask about the goldfish 
So glad that I found this place!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Vermont huh? Then you're my neighbor. 

My dad kept aquariums before he married my mom but he didn't seem to know much about betta fish. He knew they were hardy and suggested a heater as an option but that was pretty much it.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ramble said:


> Revelation: that companies selling large amounts of supplies still place blatant misinformation on their packaging. I was reading the back of the Aqueon Betta Bowl package (tiny for one fish...sold for two) and it says "they are even found living in animal footprints." hm. Now that I'm in a store that sells these, I have to explain that, no, the betta don't really live in hoof prints...


Well, it's true. They are found living in animal hoofprints, occasionally. But it is very wrong of companies to use that to try and justify containers like that as a permanent home.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> windows are okay for fish tanks












It is NOT recommended. This depends on the size of the tank and the amount of time it spends under direct sunlight. A small tank that is in an east-facing window will heat up dramatically in a very short period of time. A larger tank is more able to TOLERATE a window due to the specific heat capacity of water being so high that it will take a while to heat up a large amount of water, by which time (hopefully) the sun will have cross over the window to prevent any drastic and sudden heat-ups.



Sena Hansler said:


> Oh, I discovered many people think since China and Thailand are close, Koi/goldfish can be with bettas. really, Thailand is on the equator, and China is not.














My betta revelation: The bigger/larger the betta I own, the more they act like puppies rather than fish. They also act more derpy. LOLOL


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Well, it's true. They are found living in animal hoofprints, occasionally. But it is very wrong of companies to use that to try and justify containers like that as a permanent home.


Exactly. Getting caught in a very small body of water while jumping to find better hunting grounds, or having to wait for the next good rain because a fish's pond or paddy dried up is not the same as naturally growing up in a cup-sized puddle. It's an interesting lie of omission. But it's harder to convince people it's not true when the company prints it right on the back of their micro-aquarium as gospel...sigh. :shake:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I said they were okay....I didn't mean to set them in direct sun all the time. My fish room has sun in the morning, then no sun the rest of the day. 

join my ex boyfriend for the "bettas ar cold water because they live in Thailan that's close to China and koi come from China" >< I almost wanted to smack him one. I wouldn't put a goldie with a betta. ever. (I wouldn't smack you one  )


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Well, it's true. They are found living in animal hoofprints, occasionally. But it is very wrong of companies to use that to try and justify containers like that as a permanent home.


maybe they are just in the deep prints because there was flooding previously and the water line went down.

pet stores are really bad though. i bought a few bettas and they kept on talking about me putting them together. uh, no .... i'm not going to put 2 betta together. especially one male and one female.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ You see so many questions etc with people saying they put a male and female betta together because the petshop said it would ok! It makes me so sad.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> ^^ You see so many questions etc with people saying they put a male and female betta together because the petshop said it would ok! It makes me so sad.


yeah like they're going to live together like husband and wife!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

the pet store I got 5 new gals from asked if I had tanks for EACH OF THEM. :| yes, if they need to be separated xD not my intentions though.....


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I was just talking to my cousin because she had a betta in a jar of death, and she tried to tell me that they like small spaces. I was just like "NO. That is a lie!!!"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

some prefer smaller spaces :3 a few of us own them haha. But most of mine love space!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've learned that less is more ... the fewer bettas I have the more enjoyable they are!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't like using meds unless it is necessary... so I learned sometimes you HAVE to.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I just remembered one thing I learned. I learned that universities don't consider them under the same category of "animals" because they live in water. My code of conduct while I live on campus was a strict "No animals of any kinda may enter the building" and so I sent an email about having a fish. They didn't care, considered it a decoration or non-threat for breeding if it escaped.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: what if the fish were to evolve? >.> y'know. fish-rats. :lol:

also your avatar is a crowntail version of my Shiloh xDD


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Hahaha. I always joked that by the school's standards I could bring my bird with me then, as long as he learned how to swim! 

I love the name Shiloh! My avatar is of my late Fabio. His colors were so hard to capture on camera, but I find this the most accurate. He also had tints of blue and green. He looked completely green if I used a flash.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh wow haha... Shiloh is almost impossible to photograph. He moves too much... I have to paparizzi the lil' pooper. he has purple mainly, with red, lil' blue, magenta....etc xD


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

That's interesting. My school also has a fish only rule.
One of my friends had an ADF, but he got evicted. 
Kind of silly, I think. In terms of care and disturbance, a frog is just a noisy fish. It's not like he would escape and sleep in people's drawers. 
The girls on campus are such wimps. I'd plant a toad in one of their dorms, but they'd probably kill it, hahaha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ADF are noisy? O_O


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Some are, I guess. My friend's ADF would croak late at night and they'd have to put him out in the hall. 
They told me that he liked to "sing", lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

o_o mine never made a sound xD although he did wicked sky diving poses in the water bahaha


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I considered getting a frog, which I had once. My sister left him behind for me when she left and he lived way longer than he was supposed to. My school said I could have one as long as he would die if he ever escaped....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooo discovery!! I was told bettas jumped, and maybe like... 2 inches. My one female, Marge, and the other, Madame, both did great jumps! Width wise they did a good 6 or more inches, but height they made it to 4 inches - I measured during feeding time :lol:


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Try training them to jump for their food! You can use string, but I used a tootsie pop stick. You wet the end, stick a pellet on, and hover it above the water. They will jump and eventually get the food!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha all I have to do is put a hand over top ^^ I have the water lowered to like.... 4 and some inches, from the top :lol: no dried fish sticks for me :|


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha. I hope to have a jumper with my next boy. I desperately want a yellow halfmoon. I wish there was a Mustard Gas type that replaced the blue parts with bright red.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oooooo yellow halmoon -dreams- xD


----------

